# Trawlers at Dover WW1



## LynD (Jun 10, 2010)

I am wanting to know the wages received by the men of the trawlers during minesweeping operations during WW1..Does anyone know what monies they received, I do know that grub money was included.


----------



## E.Martin (Sep 6, 2008)

Should imagine the same as any other officer or rating serving in the Royal Navy
at that time.


----------



## LynD (Jun 10, 2010)

E.Martin said:


> Should imagine the same as any other officer or rating serving in the Royal Navy
> at that time.


Thank you for replying but I do not have the exact amount the men of the reserve received. I live in Australia and do not have access to that information through your archives. Was it around 4 pound a month?


----------



## E.Martin (Sep 6, 2008)

*Royal Naval Patrol Service WW1*

Type in and click on above you might find what you are looking for.


----------



## LynD (Jun 10, 2010)

E.Martin said:


> Type in and click on above you might find what you are looking for.


Thank you for that information.


----------

